# Sui-fuel: Chang on date gets cucked by Giga chang



## Saranghae (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Achathin (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruutaal


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 23, 2019)

Wtf its over.What a mega chad


----------



## Saranghae (Sep 23, 2019)

He makes eating/drinking lemonade look cool, lol


----------



## Fr12 (Sep 23, 2019)

Imagine a subhuman doing the same moves


----------



## Saranghae (Sep 23, 2019)

He would look like a huge dork/aspie if he were ugly


----------



## ibetucnt (Sep 23, 2019)

first legit chang 

flawless side profile and 3/4 

can't really judge the frontal


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 23, 2019)

insane


----------



## sadakiyo (Sep 23, 2019)

brutal af man I would throw her phone away if I were the bf and would notice


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Sep 23, 2019)

he prob had white genetics.


----------



## Saranghae (Sep 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 23, 2019)

'Asians can't be gl bro'

JFL.


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Sep 23, 2019)

Great looking guy

The other dude looks feminine ... Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 23, 2019)

What a face, what a frame. Truly amazing.


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2019)

He knows he's hot too


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes we saw this befoee


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 23, 2019)

That fucking page is suifuel:


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 23, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> That fucking page is suifuel:



this is legit comedy. lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 23, 2019)

Fucking Brutal, from now on she'll fuck her bf thinking about that guy, trully over


----------



## Titbot (Sep 23, 2019)

Saranghae said:


>



Thats yoyomone ascensión right there


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> insane


I need that haircut, anything else u notice about his hair?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 23, 2019)

Best looking asian I've ever seen tbh.
Would be funny if he's in fact hapa.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 23, 2019)

he makes drinking and eating look like the most fun thing in the world wtf


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

WHAT IS THAT HAIRCUT CALLED


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 23, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> WHAT IS THAT HAIRCUT CALLED


It's the "I've got good genetics and there's no way you can replicate that haircut with your subhuman hair" haircut


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 23, 2019)

Foid nature exposed


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Sep 23, 2019)

Holy fuck the bf got cucked and mogged to oblivion boly shit


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> It's the "I've got good genetics and there's no way you can replicate that haircut with your subhuman hair" haircut


This is my hair genetics
It


MiroslavBulldosex said:


> It's the "I've got good genetics and there's no way you can replicate that haircut with your subhuman hair" haircut


 I truly believe I good hair genetics , I just don’t know which cut would fit would me and how to style properly


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 23, 2019)

I just want to die. The JB lust on that page is too much to bare. 

If I had grown slightly differently I might have looked like some of these guys as well, but it all went wrong at puberty. Fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 23, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> This is my hair genetics
> It
> 
> I truly believe I good hair genetics , I just don’t know which cut would fit would me and how to style properly



It's not the hair genetics he's talking about, it's the facial genetics


----------



## De_Looksmaxing (Sep 23, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> I need that haircut, anything else u notice about his hair?


No you don't, his hair looks good because of his face


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 23, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> It's not the hair genetics he's talking about, it's the facial genetics


Yeah I know but what would that haircut be called. Crazy this forum doesn’t have a lot of knowledge on hair


De_Looksmaxing said:


> No you don't, his hair looks good because of his face


No shit but you’re coping if you think normal people can’t brndfit from good hair


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 23, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> I just want to die. The JB lust on that page is too much to bare.
> 
> If I had grown slightly differently I might have looked like some of these guys as well, but it all went wrong at puberty. Fuck.




it so instinctive,you know even without thinking about it when a guy is very gl or not.
and imagine girls about it.


----------



## currymax (Sep 23, 2019)

still a zipperhead


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 23, 2019)

Obvious Hapa


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 23, 2019)

Over if you’ve never been recorded in public


----------



## Saranghae (Sep 23, 2019)

He’s eating with a sense of purpose


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 25, 2019)

Jack said:


> He knows he's hot too





Jack said:


> He knows he's hot too


----------



## Effortless (Dec 22, 2020)

I JUST WANT TO LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## bugeye (Dec 22, 2020)

He looked like Chico for a split second with a giga frame


----------



## wristcel (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks like the new kid in school, sitting by himself drinking lemonade and looking around at people sitting together, yes still manages to make it look cool and mog the entire place due to handsome face lol


----------



## CriminalMaxxing (Dec 22, 2020)

Wtf
What A frame
What a Face 
What a Man
I really fucking hope he has a high voice or sumthing


----------



## Effortless (Dec 22, 2020)

CriminalMaxxing said:


> Wtf
> What A frame
> What a Face
> What a Man
> I really fucking hope he has a high voice or sumthing



I mirin every day, EVERY SINGLE DAY! 

Some people just have it all...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2020)

mirin hard


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Dec 22, 2020)

Giga Chang is the epitome of how having a ton of asthetics literally negates your failo that comes with your race


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 22, 2020)

Insane wrists literally like 8-9 inches


----------



## Effortless (Dec 22, 2020)

WHAT SURGERY TO LOOK LIKE THIS!?


----------



## Effortless (Jul 12, 2021)

Effortless said:


> I JUST WANT TO LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 12, 2021)

Perfect combo of masc and pretty


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 12, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Perfect combo of masc and pretty


Imagine him bald ngl


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 12, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Imagine him bald ngl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 12, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> View attachment 1221170


Holy fuck looks like a middle aged wage slave 
Just a bonus bro 
@volcelfatcel


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 12, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Holy fuck looks like a middle aged wage slave
> Just a bonus bro
> @volcelfatcel


From JB lust insta page to sex offender list






Looks like this dark triad yakuza character tho ngl


----------

